# Lisa Ann II - 7/4/2014



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The first thing that I can say about this trip is that I was not well prepared and everything was a bit rushed. I am up living in Ohio for the summer and made a last minute decision to come back to Destin and do a little offshore fishing since there was a weather window. 

I got home about 9:00pm Thursday night and the boat has been having major engine issues, along with a handful of boat issues that I am not particularly happy about because it is only a year old boat and hasn't had a lot of hours put on it. Invincible has put out a few good boats, but I think their attention to detail along with customer service in my family's perspective from our new boat is downright awful and disturbing. We had a Yahama technician on the boat the whole day figuring out the problem and they have been awesome in helping us get everything fixed up when a problem occurs. We were out on the boat until 12:30am and put her in the water for a test drive and they were firing on all cylinders so we gave the trip the next morning a thumbs up, but I still had to get back and for lack of better words "prepare" for the trip that usually takes me 2 days to get things ready. 

Headed out with Me, Dad, brother, and brothers girlfriend and bought bait early in the morning and pointed her towards the Discoverer's Deep Seas from Destin we ran across a nice rip about 80 nm SW and were marking fish around 200 ft and tried to jig with no luck, ended up catching a bunch of nice hard tails for bait later on. We would have stopped and trolled, but we were trying to get farther out as the Globetrotter was our final destination. 

Made it out to the Deep Seas and it was completely dead, but in clear green water. I don't think we marked a single fish there. Pointed her a little South towards the Globetrotter and the water changed to clear blue in-between these two rigs about 120nm from Destin as shown on Hilton's (Get a subscription if you really want to fish out here.) We got to the Globe and marked a couple balls of bait and started chunking, caught some Rainbow Runners and a few blackfin but nothing else and we weren't marking too many big streaks. Decided to make our way to the Ensco DS1 and lo and behold the stark color change found on Hiltons was right on target and greeted us with a clear yellow brick road and thousands of hard tails. 

We didn't anticipate doing much trolling but we couldn't pass this opportunity up so we stopped and trolled around this area and put one small wahoo in the boat. It was getting really close to night time so we abandoned the line after about 2 hours and seeing some whales out there. The other two boats on the line Jacqueln who it was really nice to see and talk to out there. Robert is a class act! and another did not catch anything but another hooter. We got to the DS1 to a couple streaks and marked one school of yellows about 300 ft down but they seemed to move on really quickly as we never marked another school again, we put a couple blackfin in the boat and right as the sun went over the horizon my Dad made the call to run back to the Globe.

We got there and immediately put a pumpkin black in the boat on a popper and started marking some good fish. We chunked, live baited, and threw every other trick at them but only kept catching more blackfins. The other boats reported some similarly slow action. We only had 4 people on the boat and after me doing the majority of the work, we pointed her back to the house going 12 knots until the sun came up because I was exhausted. 

Back to being landlocked in Ohio for a couple months, tight lines everyone! 

Bonus: Pictures of Dad complaining about the speed. :no::thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job Steven


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Steven,
Thanks for the kind words. I really believed we were going to slay the YF at N Globetrotter, not sure why they did not bite. Same thing on the line you turned us on to. Looked awesome just nothing happening to speak of. We fished the same line earlier in the day before it formed with nothing to show.

Your have an awesome boat! Amazing the range and speed Invincible's have!

Robert


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Especially since a lot of grass and flyers seemed to move to the rig at night, I guess thats just why they call it fishing! I learned that a Veince boat slayed the YFT at the Globe on Thursday catching over 30. Funny how that works.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

We were the other boat you passed on that line and were at globetrotter when you pulled back up at dark.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> We were the other boat you passed on that line and were at globetrotter when you pulled back up at dark.


Yeah we made a quick bolt from the DS1 to get back right before the sun was completely down. Did y'all end up putting any yellows in the boat there? We couldn't tell much of what y'all were doing because of the lights in the back.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

No, we caught a few up to 84#, but not there. We did 430 miles round trip so we covered some ground and still had to scratch. One fish here, one fish there . Ended up with a good trip but had to really, really work. We did miss a chance on a blue which would have made it a much better trip. He missed a rigger bait, disappeared from spread, then we hooked a blackfin on the shotgun a few seconds later. That fish massacred that blackfin. We also saw a couple different whales but they were well north of globetrotter.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like you had a blast despite the fishing being off:thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> No, we caught a few up to 84#, but not there. We did 430 miles round trip so we covered some ground and still had to scratch. One fish here, one fish there . Ended up with a good trip but had to really, really work. We did miss a chance on a blue which would have made it a much better trip. He missed a rigger bait, disappeared from spread, then we hooked a blackfin on the shotgun a few seconds later. That fish massacred that blackfin. We also saw a couple different whales but they were well north of globetrotter.


When y'all first saw us is where we ran into the whales. I was so shocked that we didn't end up raising more fish off of that line, because it was so well put together. I think that the low pressure and some other factors into play might have killed the tuna bite. We probably had 260nm on the whole trip and it's tough on your body for sure when you can't get away from the elements.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice report Steven! For the fishing being slow, you guys still ended up with some nice meat fish for the table! Glad you guys got to make it out despite the boat trouble preceding the trip. Well done sir!


----------

